# A Poem for those that have lost a Dog



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

I lost two dogs when I was young, around 10 or so. The first(Buck) was hit by a pickup truck that didn't even bother to stop, the second(Willy) because he'd lost his friend.

I received a beautiful Springer showdog puppy (Tiffy) from my granddad shortly after, but my parents didn't want the responsibility of a puppy and within a year we'd dropped him off at a friendly farmers....

I got another around the age of twelve, he lived to be almost 18 before we had to put him down, his mind was the same but his body was failing. Almost blind, and completely deaf, he still responded to a familiar touch with love and a lick. He still liked to be scratched in his favorite places, and still loved to sit with me - just knowing I was there.

Looking at this now, it's no wonder I have such a strong affinity and attachment to my Zack, he fills a hole I'd forgotten was even there.

Here's a poem I came across that I just love to read, I shared it with my young children and they love it as well.

If you want a fully emotional experience, you can listen to this while you read it.


```
God promised at the birth of time,
A special friend to give,
His time on earth is short, he said,
So love him while he lives.

It may be six or seven years,
Or twelve or then sixteen,
But will you, till I call him back,
Take care of him for me?

A wagging tail and cold wet nose,
And silken velvet ears,
A heart as big as all outdoors,
To love you through the years.

His puppy ways will gladden you,
And antics bring a smile,
As guardian or friend he will,
Be loyal all the while.

He’ll bring his charms to grace your life,
And though his stay be brief,
When he’s gone the memories,
Are solace for your grief.

I cannot promise he will stay,
Since all from earth return,
But lessons only a dog can teach,
I want you each to learn.

Whatever love you give to him,
Returns in triple measure,
Follow his lead and gain a life,
Brim full of simple pleasure.

Enjoy each day as it comes,
Allow your heart to guide,
Be loyal and steadfast in love,
As the dog there by your side.

Now will you give him all your love,
Nor think the labor vain,
Nor hate me when I come to call,
To take him back again?

I fancy each of us would say,
“Dear Lord, thy will be done,
For all the joy this dog shall bring,
The risk of grief we’ll run.”

“We’ll shelter him with tenderness,
We’ll love him while we may,
And for the happiness we’ve known,
Forever grateful stay.”

“But shall the angels call for him,
Much sooner than we’ve planned,

We’ll brave the bitter grief that comes,
And try to understand.”

….. Author Unknown
```


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you for posting this. It is beautiful.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you - the poem is sooo good.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Very beautiful, and so true.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful poem.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That was touching, thanks for sharing it and your dog family history

Your signature pic and design is delightful! How'd you do that!


----------



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

moverking said:


> That was touching, thanks for sharing it and your dog family history
> 
> Your signature pic and design is delightful! How'd you do that!


Thanks , I wanted to make a sort of 'weighted thought block' of the things he seems to think about.

I used Fireworks and Photoshop.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

THANK YOU! This used to hang in my previous vet's office and I cried every time I read it. When my sweet golden boy Butch passed in May, I looked everywhere for this poem, even contacted someone from the vet's office (which had since been torn down for a new office space) but they couldn't locate the old poem that had hung in the office. I am so grateful for your post and cried like a baby reading it as I thought of my sweet Butch and my life ahead with our new puppy Chance.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Both the poem and your sig are beautiful!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful poem. Thank you for sharing.


----------

